# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kush eshte specialiteti juaj?

## Estella

Dua qe ne kete teme te sillni gjellen, supen, sallaten apo dicka tjeter qe ju dini te gatuani me mire.
Pra cili eshte specialiteti juaj, vetem ju lutem mos me thoni makaronat me salcen e blere tek tregu.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *London girl*

Specialiteti im ?? 

Tava e kosit dhe e patellgjaneve, Buka e bere vete, Byreku dhe patatet.

----------


## noke

mua me pelqen te gatuaj kuzhine italiane(jo pizza ama)ne vecanti fileto vici al barolo balsamiko :perqeshje:

----------


## DhArMa

uqimet e ngrira qe duan vetem nje vale apo nje te fergume shpejt e shpejt  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dolcecandy

> _Postuar më parë nga Estella_ 
> *
> Pra cili eshte specialiteti juaj, vetem ju lutem mos me thoni makaronat me salcen e blere tek tregu. *


Po makarona me mish mund ta them: :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## Favola_21

O estella ti duhet ta kesh shume qejf te gatuarin perderisa e ke hapur kete teme. Meqenese pyete edhe une po te them se c'fare gatuaj me mire. Ushqimet me te mira qe une i preferoj dhe i gatuaj mire fare jane tave patellxhanesh dhe pastico. Mos me pyet per receten se nuk ta jap. E kam recete familjare jo per gje... :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Pa he na thuaj edhe ti Estella cila eshte gjeja e fundit qe ke gatuar dhe cila te pelqen????

----------


## indrit

Estella perse jo makaronat me salse?
pastaj nuk ka vetem salce domatesh te blere ne treg, ate e ben dhe vete me domate te fresketa, jo si e bejme ne shqiptaret.
duhet te dishe se italia eshte e fameshe vetm prej makaronave, mafien, dhe pizzat.
ekzisone salca me patllixhana, salce me ushqimore te ndryshme, salce me mishe. etj
me vjen keq per juve por nuk qenkeni me shume gusto
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

i qaj si me poshte vijon:  musaka,tave kosi,patllixhona,speca e domate te mushme,cymlek me qep nga ato me lon thonjt mrena,tave me mish e patate,puren me mish te skuq ose te pjek me gravy e zarzavate te zime,roston e kref per shpirt me e shty me patate te zime edhe gravy edhe me sallat greke,fosters ose vere argjentinase te bardhe apo te kuqe simbas deshires,gjelle me mish qingji pa kocka me patllixhona,,,me patate,,gjell me mish derri me bonje,mashurka,kunguj,,te gjitha gjellerat me aromen e kendshme te chilit,masales,curry poder etj etj
merak kom me bo byrekun nai dite me spinjoq e mish te grim e djath por sdi ku me gjet peta te gatshme

----------


## claedy

:buzeqeshje:  miredita  :buzeqeshje:  

gatimi me i preferuar time eshte tava e kosit, byrek me djathe e spinaq, bulo me patate dhe sallate me piperka te kuqe te pjekura me vaj ulliri e djathe te bardhe kadeje.
gjithashtu edhe buket qe i ben mami ne shtepi  :i qetë:  

london-tironc, ke radhitur ketu disa nga te preferuarat e tua.
edhe ne nga korca i bejme gjellet ,etj , te mira.
po a na i shpjegon dot pak shkoqitur, si gatuhen disa gjelle qe ke permendur
gjella me mish qingji pa kocka me patllixhona?
ajo me mish derri me bonje? e cfare eshte bonja?
dhe gjellen me kunguj?

faleminderit 
klajdi

----------


## D&G Feminine

> miredita 
> 
> gatimi me i preferuar time eshte tava e kosit, byrek me djathe e spinaq, bulo me patate dhe sallate me piperka te kuqe te pjekura me vaj ulliri e djathe te bardhe kadeje.
> gjithashtu edhe buket qe i ben mami ne shtepi  
> 
> london-tironc, ke radhitur ketu disa nga te preferuarat e tua.
> edhe ne nga korca i bejme gjellet ,etj , te mira.
> po a na i shpjegon dot pak shkoqitur, si gatuhen disa gjelle qe ke permendur
> gjella me mish qingji pa kocka me patllixhona?
> ...


bonja duhet te jete bamje besoj  :pa dhembe:  

edhe une e doja ate receten e mishit te qingjit me patllixhona. s'e paskam degjuar ndonjehere.

----------


## YaSmiN

Patatet e skuqura vetem keto di te bej :P.Gjella ime eshte spagetti me pelqej shume te patuaj me salca te ndryshme.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Vezet e skuqura i qaj,apo nuk jane veshitre per tu skuq ëëë  :perqeshje: 

Specialiteti im qe bej me mire eshte *Kim me veze*  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithe te mirat dhe ju goca kujdes se mos ju hyp nepsi per te ngene dhe na shtoni ne peshe pastaj  :buzeqeshje: 

*Lindi*

----------


## LAINA

Kam shume specialitete, por tani qe po flasim me ka marre malli per sardele te mbushura te shoqeruara me sallate me patate, "sufle" makaronash, byrek me spinaq, rosto vici me vere dhe salce te kuqe, sallate orizi etj etj. Po e le me kaq se me keto qe kujtova me duket se do ta gdhij duke gatuar

----------


## RaPSouL

*Pizza , makarone , spaggeti etj...*

----------


## no name

Sallatat me shkojn per dore...

----------


## Clauss

kryesisht qoftet

----------


## TikTak

sea food. maroj per peshk po t'fresket jo i kta qi jon kah 3 vjet n'frigorifer. heren e funit qi kom honger peshk tamom ka qen ke bryli me ca barkdera politikon. vallaj vijshin pjatat me peshq e njala ene lir fare. ec e haj peshk tfresket ktu. 

tjeter ven ka qen n'pogradec. ene ai korani ska tpagum

si e ka pas emrin ai lokali ke 9 katshet qi e kapshe vet peshkun ke akuariumi. na myti skleroza prej beefit amerikon hahahahahaha

----------


## D&G Feminine

restoranti cunit ndrek luces tiko? Rozafa me duket ..

----------


## Michaela

Ca jane per tu skuq i beje mire te gjitha pa perjashtim...sa per gjellra vec ate me patate edhe makarona di te beje:P

Sa per sallata ate me kastraveca e me domate:P

----------


## shoku_tanku

Tarator me kos....

----------

